# dund beatles



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Just reading about the little buggers,they were introduced into oz in the late 60s or 70s,unbelievable how industrious the aether annually bury 42 my of cow dung and more of sheep apparently the local dung beatles were not able to convert cows and sheep dung so the smart people (thegoverment) imported from aftica, so how many bugs have you blokes got


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We don't have dung beetles like I've seen in some places but we do have beetles that look somewhat similar but are generally much smaller.....they accomplish similar tasks as well


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Dawn I can remember when ivomec drench had to change their formula because it was Killin the little guys. You can see the difference where there isn't any


----------

